# What library do you want that does not yet exist?



## InsanitySamples (Feb 9, 2020)

In a world where everything exists a thousand unique times over, what do YOU still feel is missing, or that you wish worked in a certain way/sounded/acted in a certain way. Would love to get some active input into a future release centred entirely around what the community feel they are missing. A collaboration with the people who known best, you! 

Those here that know our output know we tend to deal with the creation of soloist libraries centred around characterful players with tons of personality in performance. So any wierd and wonderful solo instruments the world over would be a good starting place, but no bars held, what do you want in your locker that you currently do not see in existence? 

Over to you...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd be interested in some playable and detailed fast trumpet repetitions with character and personality. 

There's trumpet reps in existing libraries to be sure, and they can get the job done. But when I hear a real trumpet player doing those fast tongued reps in concert pieces and in film scores, I just think there's so much personality and detail that I've not come across in sample land yet.


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 9, 2020)

How about some hybrid scoring ambient pads and sound design elements? There’s only about 5 million of those on the market.

Seriously though, probably the most lacking samples to my ears are saxophone and electric guitars.


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 9, 2020)

The perfect Steinway D piano library ☠


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 9, 2020)

A modeled fiddle


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 9, 2020)

There's so much to do... a modeled fiddle, a choir which can sing Latin or English intelligibly, a hi-hat which reacts properly to the pedal being moved while it's vibrating, cymbals with realistic buildup for dense ride patterns and rolls etc.

But if you're looking for stuff that can be sampled using existing methods, in the Latin perc threads no one seems satisfied with existing timbales - ones tuned and hit by someone who really understands the styles and the sound expected for those styles.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 10, 2020)

Some deeply sampled high quality legato recorders!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 10, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> A modeled fiddle


Oh yes!


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 10, 2020)

Many years ago I had a book about future tech. It contained descriptions of various tech gadgets that, based on current research and technology trends Of the day, would likely come to fruition in the next 5-10 years.

Of all the items in that book, one, and only one, sticks in my mind to this day. The book described a vocal synthesizer that could convincingly replace a human singer, and be configured to sound like anyone from Frank Sinatra to Janis Joplin. It was all based on research being conducted at Stanford, and the book estimated such a device would be available in just a matter of a few short years.

Well, every year since, I have eagerly awaited such a talented and versatile arftficial vocalist to become part of my production toolset. And every year I continue to be disappointed 😥 At this point, I really don't think it'll ever happen - at least not in my lifetime.


----------



## Brasart (Feb 10, 2020)

I find that some competition in the jazz scoring toolbox niche besides Swing! and Swing More! is sorely missed


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 10, 2020)

A string library that can do fast repetitive legato runs/ostinatos without immediately sounding like a sample library.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Feb 10, 2020)

I would like to have a string library that really works. instead of rushing out the twentieth string library, again with a limited number of samples and several shortcomings here and there, I would like to have a really well crafted library. I think that technology already allows for way better libraries, it's just that the vendors want to make money, so they don't go into much detail. A library that uses extensive sampling, well crafted round robins, cautiously selected and cut legato samples, with the highest effort on quality assurance, that would really be a dream. of course it would cost a lot more than nowadays' libraries, but for the pro market segment that would be okay.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Many years ago I had a book about future tech. It contained descriptions of various tech gadgets that, based on current research and technology trends Of the day, would likely come to fruition in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> Of all the items in that book, one, and only one, sticks in my mind to this day. The book described a vocal synthesizer that could convincingly replace a human singer, and be configured to sound like anyone from Frank Sinatra to Janis Joplin. It was all based on research being conducted at Stanford, and the book estimated such a device would be available in just a matter of a few short years.
> 
> Well, every year since, I have eagerly awaited such a talented and versatile arftficial vocalist to become part of my production toolset. And every year I continue to be disappointed 😥 At this point, I really don't think it'll ever happen - at least not in my lifetime.


The pieces are slowly coming together. PPG Phonem has a lot of expressive possibility, but is absurdly difficult to use for a phrase of any length, and all the stuff you can tweak can also easily make it unrealistic. Speech synthesis without singing is making progress, so a lot of it is just applying music-specific timing, expression and pitch to it, and there are people working on that bit by bit (like Kanru Hua crowdsourcing a bunch of legato transitions to research pitch curves).

I really don't think the problem is that it's so difficult to synthesize a realistic and expressive solo voice; the problem is that human singers are cheap and easy to work with, so there's not much money in solving these problems. But choirs are NOT cheap or logistically simple, so maybe there...


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 10, 2020)

ProtectedRights said:


> I would like to have a string library that really works. instead of rushing out the twentieth string library, again with a limited number of samples and several shortcomings here and there, I would like to have a really well crafted library. I think that technology already allows for way better libraries, it's just that the vendors want to make money, so they don't go into much detail. A library that uses extensive sampling, well crafted round robins, cautiously selected and cut legato samples, with the highest effort on quality assurance, that would really be a dream. of course it would cost a lot more than nowadays' libraries, but for the pro market segment that would be okay.



I think this is the case for a lot of libraries/instrument sets now.

There is very little innovation going on and just more and more of the same, leading to a ridiculously saturated market of average stuff.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 10, 2020)

A good (!) harp guitar library would make my day.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 10, 2020)

A horror based children's choir. As cliche as that is, I'm surprised it's never been done.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 10, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> A horror based children's choir. As cliche as that is, I'm surprised it's never been done.


Genesis can be hacked to be quite horror...y...ish


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 10, 2020)

Denkii said:


> Genesis can be hacked to be quite horror...y...ish


Any standard children's choir library can to an extent (some even have horror fx), but that's not really the same thing, ya know? I would love a dedicated horror themed childrens choir library.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes. A Latin choir will be great.!!!


----------



## Vonk (Feb 10, 2020)

N 2.0
They said N could never be surpassed, but it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 10, 2020)

I wonder if MIDI 2.0 will change the game?


----------



## 2chris (Feb 10, 2020)

I want more ethnic libraries. Interesting sounding winds, tuned percussion, etc. I feel this market is not as saturated as general orchestral. #AlbionFarEast #AlbionHimalaya


----------



## Danny (Feb 10, 2020)

A choir or vocal library that can sing English intelligibly.


----------



## nilblo (Feb 10, 2020)

Saxophones & Tarogatos.. More choirelibraries with big enough syllable collections so that you can cover other languages than latin & english. That would be nice!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 10, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Some deeply sampled high quality legato recorders!


I see people liking this post and just to be clear (as you never know here at VI-C), I didn't meant it as a joke at all - I would really like to have these recorders. Same with the fiddle somebody else mentioned. Underappreciated instruments, in my opinion. Stay away with bagpipes though. That's just my personal taste


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Many years ago I had a book about future tech. It contained descriptions of various tech gadgets that, based on current research and technology trends Of the day, would likely come to fruition in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> Of all the items in that book, one, and only one, sticks in my mind to this day. The book described a vocal synthesizer that could convincingly replace a human singer, and be configured to sound like anyone from Frank Sinatra to Janis Joplin. It was all based on research being conducted at Stanford, and the book estimated such a device would be available in just a matter of a few short years.
> 
> Well, every year since, I have eagerly awaited such a talented and versatile arftficial vocalist to become part of my production toolset. And every year I continue to be disappointed 😥 At this point, I really don't think it'll ever happen - at least not in my lifetime.


Yeah this is cool. The way I envision it is: You have physically modeled instruments played with a breath controller for more realism. What if there was a vocal synth that could generate Sinatra/Joplin/Callas but still gave you the responsibility for phrasing because your own vocal chords were the controller? To be able to accurately artificially recreate all of the nuance of human vocal expression seems remote, and getting "almost there" would likely create the so-called uncanny valley effect, something that isn't an issue with non-human VIs. But if you still had to sing, use your own native intonation and style with a synth that infused this with the tone and resonance of the great singers, that might, in theory, work.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 10, 2020)

a really good retro bari guitar library, thin and funky and spyish. deep n' twangy


----------



## matthieuL (Feb 10, 2020)

I wish an orchestra really, truly, balanced.


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 10, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I see people liking this post and just to be clear (as you never know here at VI-C), I didn't meant it as a joke at all - I would really like to have these recorders. Same with the fiddle somebody else mentioned. Underappreciated instruments, in my opinion. Stay away with bagpipes though. That's just my personal taste


Recorders: have you tried Embertone’s?


----------



## BezO (Feb 10, 2020)

A top quality sax library, but NKS compatible. By top quality, I mean something on the level of the better orchestral brass libs. For example, I'd love to see a sax lib from Spitfire. Good luck to me.

I'm making due with Session Horns Pro, the fake dynamics & lack of soprano sax being it's weaknesses.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 10, 2020)

reddognoyz said:


> a really good retro bari guitar library, thin and funky and spyish. deep n' twangy


There are only two instruments I've owned and regretted selling for any reason other than "could have sold it for more money 10 years later". A Windsor bass banjo (in English terminology; Americans would call it a cello banjo, and it was tuned CGDA) circa 1920, and a Fury Fireball baritone guitar made by the late Glenn McDougall. Both deep, twangy, and good luck finding another one.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 10, 2020)

Choir with word building, legato, and divisi.


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2020)

BBC Chamber Strings
Eric Whitacre Soloists
AIR Lyndhurst Blaster Beam
AIR Lyndhurst Monochord
The ultimate cello from Embertone


----------



## ogrim1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Cinematic Studio Strings (and Solo Strings) recorded at MGM Scoring Stage with few more players and additional vibrato layer.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 10, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> Recorders: have you tried Embertone’s?


Not in detail. Will do!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2020)

Which sample library or which presidential library?


----------



## Staw (Feb 10, 2020)

Playable non-fixed pitch instruments and voices beyond the 12 tones of Western/East Asian music


----------



## SoundChris (Feb 10, 2020)

Yo-Yo Ma Cello by Embertone (Plz guys ... I need that)

A complex cathedral organ by embertone with the same love for the details they showed with their walker concert grand. I always wanted to have the Hauptwerk Virtual Pipe Organ with the Salisbury and the Hinz samples ... but after downloading and testig the demo, I decided not to get it because of the Engine. I wanted something like that as a Kontakt library...


----------



## visiblenoise (Feb 10, 2020)

Aleatoric string orchestra with control over general timing, target pitches and degree of randomness (does this exist?)


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2020)

SoundChris said:


> Yo-Yo Ma Cello by Embertone (Plz guys ... I need that)
> 
> A complex cathedral organ by embertone with the same love for the details they showed with their walker concert grand. I always wanted to have the Hauptwerk Virtual Pipe Organ with the Salisbury and the Hinz samples ... but after downloading and testig the demo, I decided not to get it because of the Engine. I wanted something like that as a Kontakt library...



Agreed on both! 

I think Soniccouture has said something about an upcoming pipe organ library. Spitfire's are wonderful. Hauptwerk can't really be beat, but it doesn't lend itself to the DAW environment as fluidly as I'd like.


----------



## Salorom (Feb 10, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> I wish an orchestra really, truly, balanced.



I have high hopes for VSL to succeed in that department with the Synchron line. Once they have fixed their strings, that is...


----------



## Vik (Feb 10, 2020)

The one library that I often keep thinking 'why doesn't this exist' about, is one which is based on different core principles than most current libraries are: a library which right form the start is designed to keep evolving for years, and which could allow users to dive really deep into one, brilliant library instead of buying new ones or switching between several libraries to get the job done.

The main libs I use all have som great qualities – and some major limitations.
Mural, which was the first lib I bought in my second round of exploring string libraries had a lot of limitations, but has improved a lot with the SSS upgrade. But it still has limitations, like eg. lack of a vibrato level between medium and molto, there's no divisi, I miss better control over the portamento – and so on. What I wrote about vibrato also applies to Berlin Strings: I often miss a level which is not as intense as their molto lib, but more intense than medium. I often like the tone and expressiveness of Afflatus, it comes with a number of section sizes, it has auto-divisi and polyphonic legato –
but I miss round robins, vibrato control (the most intense vibrato is medium-ish), the lowest and next-lowest note share the same (non-vibrato) samples. Then there's Performance Samples
Con Moto, which can sound really inspiring and expressive, but which misses most articulations, it could see some UI improvements, and doesn't have any expressed portamento at all.

And so on.

This is why many of us are investing in multiple libraries, which of course helps the manufacturers pay their bills. Creating a 'perfect library' could easily stop that – but nevertheless, I wish more library makers would try. If planned as a modular library, they could still make a lot of money on it, because it would keep expanding. Most sample library makers aren't even born yet, so it would IMO make sense to think long term, as in really long term – for a number of reasons. One main reason is that when a user has found a library s/he really likes, and then at some point discover that he's like to have a Violin 1 which is a little more expressive without being too intense, or had a rebow solution which sounded more convincing, or a different kind of portamento, s/he probably rather buy that from the same company over ending up with dealing with a lot of different UIs, sections from different libraries that don't really match each other so well - and so on.

Even when looking at attacks, rebows, legato, portamento etc limited to string libraries from only one company, they often sound quite different from each other. Sometimes they also behave quite different different between the V1 and V2, but I believe that many of us would prefer a modular monster library with instruments that were consistent, and also with some kind of minster modularity: record the instruments with, say, 8 various degrees off velocity controlled attacks, and release it with maybe three. If I could buy new and better attack options for libraries I own, I would have done that. The marcato attack is sometimes too intense, or not intense enough... and it would be great to use a system that was even more responsive to my velocities than most current libs are. There's an almost endless list of stuff that could be improved in string libraries, and as a result of that, some companies keep producing new libs. But my feeling is thatch kind of library I describe here also could generate a lot of income, especially after the initial release.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 10, 2020)

Vik said:


> Creating a 'perfect library' could easily stop that


You just want someone to release N and finally set us all free.

But it will never happen. The Big GAS industry lobbyists will keep N technology supressed, even though it's existed secretly for years.


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 10, 2020)

miket said:


> BBC Chamber Strings
> Eric Whitacre Soloists
> AIR Lyndhurst Blaster Beam
> AIR Lyndhurst Monochord
> The ultimate cello from Embertone


"Blaster Beam" YES!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd like one that perfectly replicates Be-Bop and swing singers (word builders, natch).


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 10, 2020)

I want an orchestra library that sounds good without a lot of modulation and expression adjustments. Because I'm not that good at it. 

And not a library, but I want to sing a melody into my mic and have it automatically add chords to fit. Because even though I love the melody, the chords never really work. I want the music in my head to be in the DAW.


----------



## cqd (Feb 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I want an orchestra library that sounds good without a lot of modulation and expression adjustments. Because I'm not that good at it.
> 
> And not a library, but I want to sing a melody into my mic and have it automatically add chords to fit. Because even though I love the melody, the chords never really work. I want the music in my head to be in the DAW.



So like, a neural interface/midi input/daw/sample library all-in-one combo..


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 10, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> I'd like one that perfectly replicates Be-Bop and swing singers (word builders, natch).


Mike's Realitone Ladies do be-bop pretty good. Now if only someone would do a men's backup singers with word builder. I have Soundiron's Questionably Barbershop that has some stuff, but really, you can't do too much with it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 10, 2020)

cqd said:


> So like, a neural interface/midi input/daw/sample library all-in-one combo..


YES!

Edit - Now that I think about it, it is 2020. Shouldn't this exist by now? And where is my flying car? That fits in a briefcase? These things were promised! The future was supposed to be so much more exciting by now!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Mike's Realitone Ladies do be-bop pretty good. Now if only someone would do a men's backup singers with word builder. I have Soundiron's Questionably Barbershop that has some stuff, but really, you can't do too much with it.


I've asked Mike, but no men yet


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 10, 2020)

Full orchestra recorded in situation at Sony with real dynamics and a dynamic meter. No normalizing or compression in the samples. If I play a high trumpet note in ff, I want my head to explode.


----------



## KEM (Feb 10, 2020)

JXL Strings, JXL Woodwinds, and JXL Percussion


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 10, 2020)

A collection of Animals crying. Mod wheel changing intensity from sobbing to floods of tears. 😂 

To be honest, I would like all the Orchestral libraries I have from Spitfire and OT to be expanded on. For example, give us loads of different short note techniques and especially note lengths. More dynamic layers. More round robins. And make all arts between instruments consistent. Being able to change the sample offset per articulation. All this type of stuff. Just make everything we have way better.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I want the music in my head to be in the DAW.



+1


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 10, 2020)

I would like an Ultimate Cymbals & Gongs library. From the smallest splash cymbal to the largest gong. It would come preferably with a very strong editing engine, to customize the instrument to the maximum. It could be sample-based, but I think modeled filters like the ones from U-He could play a major part. I would expect such a library to be totally transparent and shimmering, without aliasing or other transposing artefacts. We should be able to place our cymbal kits in a virtual place, like in Precedence.


----------



## richhickey (Feb 11, 2020)

I would love a matched set of solo conical-bore brass - tuba, euphonium, tenor horn, flugelhorn and cornet, beautifully recorded (dry), with comprehensive articulation sets please


----------



## yumyum123 (Feb 11, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> A modeled fiddle



I don't know if you're joking, but there's actually someone who used the SWAM violin to create a good fiddle sound!


----------



## Denkii (Feb 11, 2020)

Look at that automation.
Kill me.


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 11, 2020)

yumyum123 said:


> I don't know if you're joking



Nope, very serious. I also use the SWAM violin for fiddle parts because of how pliable it is compared to static samples, but I would like to see such a modeled library that's specifically designed to reproduce folk-styled ornaments and other flourishes rather than orchestral runs, and allows things like single-string bending on a double-stop. That SWAM violin example above, with all the automation, is very good, but that unison tin whistle is a big part of what's selling it is a fiddle.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 11, 2020)

A good playable animals library.

Just think of what Xoxos did with Fauna


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Feb 11, 2020)

Things I want to see in 2020. 

- Nashville Chamber Strings
- Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Among the things that don't exist today, what I really want to see is Jazz Soloist Violin


----------



## dts_marin (Feb 12, 2020)

I just need Legato string harmonics with portamento transitions. It's such a characteristic sound but I'm not aware of any libraries that have it. Berlin Strings can somewhat replicate this sound with the Special Bows expansion but sadly they haven't sampled harmonics transitions.. I use some chopped harmonic glissandi to mimic the effect but I'd love to have a better solution.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 12, 2020)

Spitfire Studio Percussion.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd like to see a really good balalaika sample library, with both solo instruments and sections.


----------



## Vik (Feb 12, 2020)

It would be very interesting to see Orchestral Tools make an attempt of making something similar to Spitfire Chamber Strings (but with a 5-4-4-4-4 or 5-5-5-5-5 instead of 5-3-3-3-3 configuration). 

An attempt from any company - including Spitfire - of making something like Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, but more playable, would also be very welcome.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Feb 13, 2020)

Musical Sampling

- Adventure Woods/Perc
- Adventure Solo Strings/Brass/Woods/Perc

If maybe @Aaron Sapp is reading this...


----------



## GtrString (Feb 13, 2020)

Id like to see more acoustic/ hybrid oriented libraries, like a bluegrass library with some hybrid ideas in it. The trick is to make the hybrid section subtle and useful with flexible meat’n potato sounds, and ofc the main instruments playable.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 13, 2020)

The next Organic Samples library!
(ok should definitely stop procrastinating here on VI-C and it might finally come out one day)


----------



## tav.one (Feb 13, 2020)

I want a playable Indian Sarod library. Its a beautiful instrument and has only been sampled personally by some composers.


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 14, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested in some playable and detailed fast trumpet repetitions with character and personality.
> 
> There's trumpet reps in existing libraries to be sure, and they can get the job done. But when I hear a real trumpet player doing those fast tongued reps in concert pieces and in film scores, I just think there's so much personality and detail that I've not come across in sample land yet.


I definitely feel you, but CineBrass is really quite good at this. The score I'm on at the moment is super Elfman inspired and CineBrass is MVP so far.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm hoping that Native Instruments will continue their Discovery series with the installment dedicated to the Japanese instruments. I'm aware that there are quite a few detailed Kontakt replicas of those already, but they're quite expensive, especially if you won't be using them all that often.

It would be also great if Embertone continues to release those affordable yet expressive wind libraries like Jubal Flute and the others. I would particularly like to see their versions of pan flute, shakuhachi, oboe, and English horn.


----------



## Boberg (Feb 17, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> A modeled fiddle



To expand on that, I would *love *to see a well-sampled Nyckelharpa (Keyharp). It's a traditional swedish instrument that just has so much character and nuance in my opinion. Unfortunately, it's hard to play so it's not very easy to find a player to work with.

Here are two video-game tracks that uses Nyckelharpa beautifully in my opinion:

World of Warcraft "Grizzly Hills": 

Closer to traditional music, starts around 0:20.

League of Legends "Freljord Theme": 

Incorporated into a more epic style, appears now and then throughout the full track.

Would be very cool to see!


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 17, 2020)

Boberg said:


> To expand on that, I would *love *to see a well-sampled Nyckelharpa (Keyharp).


Do you not like the Soniccouture one (or, to be precise, two)?

Edit... and as long as I'm in this thread...



DSmolken said:


> There are only two instruments I've owned and regretted selling for any reason other than "could have sold it for more money 10 years later". A Windsor bass banjo (in English terminology; Americans would call it a cello banjo, and it was tuned CGDA) circa 1920, and a Fury Fireball baritone guitar made by the late Glenn McDougall. Both deep, twangy, and good luck finding another one.


Speak of the Devil, the Devil appears. Such a baritone just popped up on Reverb for about $1500. If it's still for sale by the time I finish recording my next set of samples, I'll grab it and sample it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 17, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm hoping that Native Instruments will continue their Discovery series with the installment dedicated to the Japanese instruments.


That could happen, as they've done Cuba, India, and Balinese Gamelan (although the last one isn't like the others). But they've also done West Africa and Middle East Discovery libraries. So my belief is that the Komplete 13 Discovery is more likely to be ASIA, and will incorporate China and Japan, and possibly some more Asian instruments. 

Whatever it turns out to be, if it follows the pattern of KU12, it will be released this summer.


----------



## Tice (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd love to see a collection library of Asian string instruments. Like the koto, pipa, ruan, dotara, the whole lot of them. An extensive collection from across the whole continent, sampled using players from the region who really master their techniques. Sampled as extensively as possible, using production and other recording/mixing conventions as they are in their place of origin. So don't produce a koto library like a western producer would, but like a Japanese producer would.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 17, 2020)

Beach Boys-Chicago sound male background singers


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 17, 2020)

richhickey said:


> I would love a matched set of solo conical-bore brass - tuba, euphonium, tenor horn, flugelhorn and cornet, beautifully recorded (dry), with comprehensive articulation sets please


You’re missing Baritone in there also and two different Tubas in Eb and BBb. I guess Eb cornet also.


----------



## richhickey (Feb 17, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> You’re missing Baritone in there also and two different Tubas in Eb and BBb. I guess Eb cornet also.



I would welcome them too.


----------



## Boberg (Feb 17, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> Do you not like the Soniccouture one (or, to be precise, two)?



I actually haven't tried it, but the demos didn't sell me at all actually. It just doesn't sound good in my honest opinion.


----------



## averystemmler (Feb 17, 2020)

Boberg said:


> I actually haven't tried it, but the demos didn't sell me at all actually. It just doesn't sound good in my honest opinion.



I'm in the same boat - I really can't get into the sound of the SC one. The one in ERA II sounds great, but I have a bug with the timestretched patch that makes it difficult to use.

The Tagelharpas in Dark Era give a similar character though, and sync to tempo nicely.


----------



## Jazzaria (Feb 17, 2020)

In the hopes that library devs are reading - AFAIK there does not exist proper modern dedicated wind ensemble or symphony libraries. Closest is Garritan Concert Band - https://www.garritan.com/products/concert-marching-band-2/

The reason for this is probably that, outside of musicians who play in wind ensembles and their immediate family, I don't think hardly anybody really listens to or appreciates the literature. Even other musicians may have a loose impression that "bands play Sousa", when in actuality it's much richer. Some composers for wind ensemble:






YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com









alfred reed - YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com









johan de meij - YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Unlike orchestras, cities don't typically have professional wind ensembles, so the literature is also often performed, at best, by colleges (though e.g. the Eastman Wind Ensemble is absolutely world class). In the US, the military bands are essentially the "professional" league (and yes they too play far more than marches).

"But can't you just use the winds from an orchestral library?" For some sections, maybe. But clarinets are a good counterexample - in a wind ensemble you have at least 6 clarinets (and a symphony may be more like 9), not counting bass/alto/contra. The clarinets function most similarly to violins in an orchestra, playing everything from lead melody to supporting harmonies to oom-pah rhythms (cause yes, bands do still play at least *some* marches).

And, though maybe clever scripting/detuning/panning will let you simulate this with existing libraries, I know of no library that samples this many clarinetists all at once (most I've found is 3). Clarinet is a particularly varied instrument family as well, bass/alto/contra as mentioned but also Eb, C, D, A, etc. In a wind ensemble really only Eb is common, and truly substantially smaller and different from the regular (Bb soprano).

Maybe all I want is a clarinet choir library  and frankly that plus winds from elsewhere would come a lot closer to approximating a wind ensemble. But an actual full sampled wind ensemble would be great - it's similar to a chamber orchestra, but has a certain power and agility from having more winds and no strings (except sometimes a double bass that plays with the tubas).

Library devs, take my money!


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 17, 2020)

Jazzaria said:


> The reason for this is probably that, outside of musicians who play in wind ensembles and their immediate family, I don't think hardly anybody really listens to or appreciates the literature


Yeah, I've seen like a few minutes of one American military wind band on TV more than 15 years ago, and all I have is this vague idea that they're smaller, non-marching, pro/luxury versions of college marching bands.

But speaking of stuff with agile clarinets doing what violins do elsewhere, maybe someday I'll sample pop Balkan brass with saxhorns and helicon on the bottom. But there you're looking at much smaller ensembles, probably only one clarinet, and a very raw sound. But how close is banda sinaloense to what you want, clarinet-wise?


----------



## thereus (Feb 18, 2020)

A really good Argentine tango library. Those guys don't use their instruments in the same ways that others play them. It's impossible to make it sound right with what is available.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 18, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> The perfect Steinway D piano library ☠


A Rhodes Suitcase that makes me want to delete all the others from my hard disk.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 18, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> That could happen, as they've done Cuba, India, and Balinese Gamelan (although the last one isn't like the others). But they've also done West Africa and Middle East Discovery libraries. So my belief is that the Komplete 13 Discovery is more likely to be ASIA, and will incorporate China and Japan, and possibly some more Asian instruments.
> 
> Whatever it turns out to be, if it follows the pattern of KU12, it will be released this summer.



Yes, Asia certainly seems like the next logical destination, though it's also pretty large terrain to cover. I sure hope they would cover Japan extensively, but if they manage to incorporate other regions as well, even better! 

I also agree with you that they could continue their plugin range with more reverbs. I'm particularly hoping for standalone convolution reverb with a quality library of IR's. Reflektor is decent, but it's a bit of drag of having to host it in Guitar Rig. Also, the included library could be a tad better and more diverse.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 18, 2020)

Tice said:


> I'd love to see a collection library of Asian string instruments. Like the koto, pipa, ruan, dotara, the whole lot of them. An extensive collection from across the whole continent, sampled using players from the region who really master their techniques. Sampled as extensively as possible, using production and other recording/mixing conventions as they are in their place of origin. So don't produce a koto library like a western producer would, but like a Japanese producer would.



Have you seen this?






New Strezov tease - JADE Ethnic Orchestra


Is this the first tease for Afflatus winds or is it something else? Thematic winds. First tease Asian theme, next tease some other theme?




vi-control.net





Not a lot of info yet, and no telling how the production has been handled. But I'm guessing there will probably be at least a few stringed instruments.


----------



## Tice (Feb 18, 2020)

Neifion said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that looks very interesting indeed! Thanks for pointing me in the direction!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 18, 2020)

Modeled orchestral percussion, harp and choir.
For the perc I would love to play my own FX. For the harp I know there’s the pianoteq but they are not quite there yet. Glisses don’t sound magical and the high register has never sounded like a harp since beta testing (I beta tested this library).
For the choir, well, we have a long way to go. Even though there’s some good stuff out there the technology is very primitive yet.


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Audiobro LASS with the same sound, but easier to use !!


----------



## GNP (Feb 18, 2020)

Once it exists, i don't want it anymore.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 18, 2020)

I used to live near the Horniman Museum in South London and they have an amazing (and extensive) collection of old and peculiar instruments, brass in particular. I've always hoped that someone would produce a Horniman Library.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 18, 2020)

East Meets West: Shen Yun Orchestra


----------



## muk (Feb 18, 2020)

It's probably rather boring, but I'd wish for a strings library that can do classical music. Something with the sound and the versatility to work for the music of the classical trias. Or Mendelssohn.

I'd also wish for a solo strings library that can do convincing string quartet mockups. It's one of the fields where samples really don't cut it at the moment in my opinion.


----------



## ThomasNL (Feb 18, 2020)

I want a library that makes nice orchestral sounds,

and composes the tracks for me,

and do my emails,

and my laundry,

and my administration.

#endofjoke

In all seriousness, I feel like the oboe is still one of those instruments that still doesn't have a convincing solution.

And after that i guess it's down to just "more realism" and more intuitive systems that makes us less programmers and more musicians...


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 18, 2020)

O




... I wish for a virtual cheering crowd that's easily pleased (a sampled chinese casino crowd, or a full concert hall filled with drunken Dutchmen) with a welcoming applause and stamping feet after every few notes I play while connected to an online forum where the 'excellent, sir!' and 'just brilliant!' remarks pour in generously and stir up my dopamine while composing ever more brilliantly!


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 18, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> And after that i guess it's down to just "more realism" and more intuitive systems that makes us less programmers and more musicians...


 Definitely this ⬆


----------



## dts_marin (Feb 18, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> And after that i guess it's down to just "more realism" and more intuitive systems that makes us less programmers and more musicians...


Even if we all prefer to work with tools that are easier to use, we should always exercise the skills of programming our own stuff ( I mean literal programming ie. coding). It is at least "dangerous" to be just a consumer of products and depend your business and life on corporate companies that don't have your perspective and/or share your motives. If it weren't for some developers that chose to do their own thing instead of just going through the easy way, we would all have to pay AVID 2499$ for a DAW. My workflow would be entirely different and WAY worse If I had chosen to wait for developers to do what I need.. I've managed to create a lot of things by myself or by contacting fellow users. It is frustrating to go through all of that but the power of knowledge, at least for me, is invaluable. We are forced to be a lot more than musicians and we have to embrace it. And yes, I know libraries are a lot harder to create by yourself since you can't skip the expense of recording real players.. but for plugins etc. some of the things we have to pay hundreds of dollars for are shockingly simple.


----------



## ThomasNL (Feb 19, 2020)

dts_marin said:


> Even if we all prefer to work with tools that are easier to use, we should always exercise the skills of programming our own stuff ( I mean literal programming ie. coding). It is at least "dangerous" to be just a consumer of products and depend your business and life on corporate companies that don't have your perspective and/or share your motives. If it weren't for some developers that chose to do their own thing instead of just going through the easy way, we would all have to pay AVID 2499$ for a DAW. My workflow would be entirely different and WAY worse If I had chosen to wait for developers to do what I need.. I've managed to create a lot of things by myself or by contacting fellow users. It is frustrating to go through all of that but the power of knowledge, at least for me, is invaluable. We are forced to be a lot more than musicians and we have to embrace it. And yes, I know libraries are a lot harder to create by yourself since you can't skip the expense of recording real players.. but for plugins etc. some of the things we have to pay hundreds of dollars for are shockingly simple.



While i do agree with the point you are making i myself was pointing at the fact that making music with sample libraries and making it sound good sometimes makes it more feel like programming than composing/making music.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 19, 2020)

The Vegetable Orchestra
Army of Ripped Children Choir
66 Turkeys
N


----------



## Jazzaria (Feb 20, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> Yeah, I've seen like a few minutes of one American military wind band on TV more than 15 years ago, and all I have is this vague idea that they're smaller, non-marching, pro/luxury versions of college marching bands.
> 
> But speaking of stuff with agile clarinets doing what violins do elsewhere, maybe someday I'll sample pop Balkan brass with saxhorns and helicon on the bottom. But there you're looking at much smaller ensembles, probably only one clarinet, and a very raw sound. But how close is banda sinaloense to what you want, clarinet-wise?



Definitely a fun genre, so who knows, I could be tempted - but yeah pretty different, and I play clarinet myself so I can cover those sorts of parts when I need.

Clarinet in a wind ensemble is generally classically played - no vibrato, close tip mouthpieces, darker sound. I can do that too, but I can't do it 6 times simultaneously  though part of me is tempted to learn up on how to use editing and effects to really build a choir out of one instrument.

But hey, bring on the Balkan music - lots of instrumental fun to be had there too.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 21, 2020)

Drum and bugle corps for Kontakt. IR’s for a stadium, crowd reactions, and a modulator to create that wonderfully weird swirling caused by motion, heat, and wind. Tuned and untuned percussion.

Bells up, bells down, sizzling virtuoso high notes. Rear-facing crossfade to front-facing. Choice of uniform color.


----------



## wwwm (Feb 21, 2020)

An orchestral string section recorded individually with a full range of bowing controls.


----------



## El Buhdai (Feb 21, 2020)

I want a set of libraries with the agility of Infinite Brass and Infinite Woodwinds, but also the tone of the more standard, traditionally sampled libraries. As much as I love those two products, the difference in tone between them and traditional libraries can be really noticeable on some instruments. 

It seems like you either have libraries that are kind of stiff and tricky to make them sound musical but with tons of room tone and authenticity in the samples (like Spitfire's libraries), or you have libraries that can handle anything you throw at them and sound musical as virtual instruments, but they don't always match the tone color of the real instruments they're emulating.

Until that happens, I'll be using a few traditional sampled instruments to support the instruments from IB/IW. I find that it helps keep the illusion of an ensemble of more raw sounding instruments while still giving me the benefit of having many instruments that are as agile as I need them to be.


----------



## Jazzaria (Feb 21, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Drum and bugle corps for Kontakt. IR’s for a stadium, crowd reactions, and a modulator to create that wonderfully weird swirling caused by motion, heat, and wind. Tuned and untuned percussion.
> 
> Bells up, bells down, sizzling virtuoso high notes. Rear-facing crossfade to front-facing. Choice of uniform color.



Might not hit *all* your requirements (definitely misses uniform color), but: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/marching-bundle/

Or more affordably (without so much extra sound tweaking): https://www.samplelogic.com/products/virtual-ensemble-trilogy/

If the goal is "modern marching band sound", this gets fairly close.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 21, 2020)

Jazzaria said:


> Might not hit *all* your requirements (definitely misses uniform color), but: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/marching-bundle/
> 
> Or more affordably (without so much extra sound tweaking): https://www.samplelogic.com/products/virtual-ensemble-trilogy/
> 
> If the goal is "modern marching band sound", this gets fairly close.



Thanks, Jazzaria. No legatos, modern scripting, I dunno. A lot missing. 

I looked at those. Good pedigree. I spent too many hours on fields to accept sustains as the melodic star to stand in for real interval sampling. Thanks for your response. Yeah, it’s the closest yet.

It’s definitely a niche thing. Marching bands. I mean really like columns going down the street or in a park. Field stuff. 

Imperfection becomes perfect imitation of reality.

😁


----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 26, 2020)

Dirty, psychedelic jazz group samples. 

Think Mulato Astatke, Alice Coltrane, Sun Ra LPs. 

Drum kit, horn section, electric/upright bass, harp, rhodes, flute, vibes. Maybe a crappy sounding organ. 

Tight and dry spaces - oozing with character performance wise. 

Closest existing library I've been tempted by is Project Sam's Swing/Swing More but - toooo clean. 

GIMME


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2020)

Geez - 6 pages. I read 3. Sorry if already mentioned but for me any 'solo' library that can 'feel' performed on - without a ridiculous time investment in moussing around twittling CC's (think JBV - 2.0). Final sound must NEVER be compromised for this 'convenience'. Gots to have both - or I personally pass nowadays. When you think of it - we all have 98+% of what is needed to satisfy a client. For me I only jump on things that satisfy the above. Which means I buy Far FEWER libraries today.


----------



## soniccouture (Mar 2, 2020)

miket said:


> Agreed on both!
> 
> I think Soniccouture has said something about an upcoming pipe organ library.



That's correct. We sampled an enormous Harrison pipe organ last year, and will be released later this year.

James


----------



## woodslanding (Mar 2, 2020)

Still waiting for clawhammer banjo...


----------



## soniccouture (Mar 3, 2020)

soniccouture said:


> That's correct. We sampled an enormous Harrison pipe organ last year, and will be released later this year.
> 
> James



And it's not the only thing we did in that church


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 3, 2020)

soniccouture said:


> And it's not the only thing we did in that church


Say no more, say no more, nod nod, wink wink.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 6, 2020)

1. Spitfire medium strings recorded at Lyndhurst. Size in between symphonic and chamber. Take everything they've learned so far and make the perfect Lyndhurst string library. Perfect legatos. Very tight spiccatos. I don't need a million articulations, but the core ones need to be absolutely perfect.

2. Spitfire 4 horn section, Lyndhurst. Both the two horn patch and the six horn patch are great but wonky in their own way. I just want a go-to horn section that does it all. Soft stuff or balls to the walls. But most importantly, very flexible shorts.

3. Full orchestra recorded at Ocean Way Nashville Studios. Very tight. Extremely tight spiccatos and legatos, and flexible shorts on the brass.

4. Full orchestra recorded at Abbey Roads. Everything up to par with todays standards.

Just a few dreams. If only I was a billionaire, I'd have all of this done....


----------



## CT (Mar 6, 2020)

I just want a few private collections from certain composers


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Mar 6, 2020)

Wind/Concert band. Not just woodwinds/brass in cinematic/orchestral sizes either— something more like what you get in educational settings (flutes a6 etc). This of course includes all the various saxophones sampled with more than just jazz in mind— and again, in some varied ensemble sizes. You could probably skip perc as most perc libraries could supplement for that.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Adventure Woodwinds!
Nice repetitions and shorts. Maybe some marcato-power legato type stuff. And a nice runs patch.


----------



## labornvain (Apr 9, 2020)

A choir library with the "I" vowel sound. 

I have 16 choir libraries, including all the best ones, and not one of them has the "I" vowel sound.

It's freaky.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm still waiting for an emulation of the Arp Pro Soloist.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 9, 2020)

labornvain said:


> A choir library with the "I" vowel sound.
> 
> I have 16 choir libraries, including all the best ones, and not one of them has the "I" vowel sound.
> 
> It's freaky.


Because phonetically, I doesn't exist. It is ah-ee. Just say it fast. Singers sing phonetically.


----------



## labornvain (Apr 9, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Because phonetically, I doesn't exist. It is ah-ee. Just say it fast. Singers sing phonetically.


Heh. I see what you're saying. But no. Sing the word "time". It's not tah-eme.

I know it's a subtle difference. But when you're actually trying to say certain words, it makes all the difference in the world.

Edit. For the record, I should say, this is not hypothetical for me. I actually have a song where I need the choir to sing the word time. I've tried faking It with other vowel sounds. It doesn't work.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 9, 2020)

labornvain said:


> Heh. I see what you're saying. But no. Sing the word "time". It's not tah-eme.
> 
> I know it's a subtle difference. But when you're actually trying to say certain words, it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Edit. For the record, I should say, this is not hypothetical for me. I actually have a song where I need the choir to sing the word time. I've tried faking It with other vowel sounds. It doesn't work.


It depends. I am a singer. I listen to myself. It is a slightly different ah going into the ee than for a held ah, but it really isn't that far off. I think the problem is more when you write out the ah-ee, it is too separated because of how they record. Did you try tah-em? I hear it when I sing, but I have choir libraries and they really need an ae sound


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 9, 2020)

DOOM Eternal: The Heavy Metal Choir

EWI with Multiple Mics


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Apr 9, 2020)

curtisschweitzer said:


> Wind/Concert band. Not just woodwinds/brass in cinematic/orchestral sizes either— something more like what you get in educational settings (flutes a6 etc). This of course includes all the various saxophones sampled with more than just jazz in mind— and again, in some varied ensemble sizes. You could probably skip perc as most perc libraries could supplement for that.



No soprano sax but infinite woodwinds lets you build pretty flexible ensembles... 3 flutes + transpose function gets you a6.

Waiting for infinite strings myself ...


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 10, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> DOOM Eternal: The Heavy Metal Choir
> 
> EWI with Multiple Mics


Would love this! Where was the choir used in the OST? Heard it a bit in the final boss track


----------



## fortunoquack (Apr 10, 2020)

is it free tho?


----------



## Akarin (Apr 10, 2020)

Like everyone else, I guess: CSW.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 10, 2020)

William Palmer said:


> Would love this! Where was the choir used in the OST? Heard it a bit in the final boss track



Here


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 10, 2020)

I do wish there are libraries that can let you change the number of players. Let's say you have a library with at max 8 horn players, you just change the number of players to 3 for example. I think letting us change the number of players can make our chords sound much more realistic because most libraries with a baked number of players like 6 horns playing chords sound cluttered (per note is 6 players playing that note, so 18 players playing a chord sounds cluttered and unrealistic but not to say they sound bad, it's just not realistic and organic sounding) This idea might sound dumb to others but eh its a cool idea I think.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> I do wish there are libraries that can let you change the number of players. Let's say you have a library with at max 8 horn players, you just change the number of players to 3 for example. I think letting us change the number of players can make our chords sound much more realistic because most libraries with a baked number of players like 6 horns playing chords sound cluttered (per note is 6 players playing that note, so 18 players playing a chord sounds cluttered and unrealistic but not to say they sound bad, it's just not realistic and organic sounding) This idea might sound dumb to others but eh its a cool idea I think.


When I was going through the walkthrough of Cinesamples libraries, they actually have this function. It is called a chord function. When you turn it on, it will split the players between the notes played. So if there were 6 player, then 3 each would play a 2 note chord and 2 each would play notes on a 3 note chord. I may not be explaining it well. Basic divisi? 

If you just want to change the number of overall players? I want to say Sessions Stings Pro or Sessions Horns Pro does that? I haven't played with it in a while, but I seem to remember being able to switch out and turn off players? But it isn't really orchestral.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 10, 2020)

In an ideal world, I'd love to have a single library with a flute/oboe/clarinet/bassoon recorded apart and together in each (practical) combination. And then have an intelligent playback system that can detect unisons and trigger the specific patches with those combinations recorded together in the room.


----------



## wlinart (Apr 10, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> I do wish there are libraries that can let you change the number of players. Let's say you have a library with at max 8 horn players, you just change the number of players to 3 for example. I think letting us change the number of players can make our chords sound much more realistic because most libraries with a baked number of players like 6 horns playing chords sound cluttered (per note is 6 players playing that note, so 18 players playing a chord sounds cluttered and unrealistic but not to say they sound bad, it's just not realistic and organic sounding) This idea might sound dumb to others but eh its a cool idea I think.


Dimension strings from VSL does exactly that. And apparantly a few others, like *dzilizzi said.*


----------



## Iswhatitis (Apr 10, 2020)

InsanitySamples said:


> In a world where everything exists a thousand unique times over, what do YOU still feel is missing, or that you wish worked in a certain way/sounded/acted in a certain way. Would love to get some active input into a future release centred entirely around what the community feel they are missing. A collaboration with the people who known best, you!
> 
> Those here that know our output know we tend to deal with the creation of soloist libraries centred around characterful players with tons of personality in performance. So any wierd and wonderful solo instruments the world over would be a good starting place, but no bars held, what do you want in your locker that you currently do not see in existence?
> 
> Over to you...


I wish the entire Spitfire library had 8 dynamic layers (ppp, pp, p, mp, mf, f, ff, fff).


----------



## Iswhatitis (Apr 10, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> I do wish there are libraries that can let you change the number of players. Let's say you have a library with at max 8 horn players, you just change the number of players to 3 for example. I think letting us change the number of players can make our chords sound much more realistic because most libraries with a baked number of players like 6 horns playing chords sound cluttered (per note is 6 players playing that note, so 18 players playing a chord sounds cluttered and unrealistic but not to say they sound bad, it's just not realistic and organic sounding) This idea might sound dumb to others but eh its a cool idea I think.


I don’t disagree with you, but fewer players especially live brass instruments will sound much bigger than the VI equivalent. Plus, several VI Libraries have become good enough these days to fool most audiences so though I do want these leading companies to improve their products, I wonder if it even matters anymore for film and tv audiences.


----------



## jon wayne (Apr 10, 2020)

ProtectedRights said:


> I would like to have a string library that really works. instead of rushing out the twentieth string library, again with a limited number of samples and several shortcomings here and there, I would like to have a really well crafted library. I think that technology already allows for way better libraries, it's just that the vendors want to make money, so they don't go into much detail. A library that uses extensive sampling, well crafted round robins, cautiously selected and cut legato samples, with the highest effort on quality assurance, that would really be a dream. of course it would cost a lot more than nowadays' libraries, but for the pro market segment that would be okay.


Add to that ,round robins with different players not quite blending here and there.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 10, 2020)

Would like to see more like Output’s Exhale. I love vocal libs that go beyond solo or choral voices, yet preferably without getting too “synthy”. For instance, blending vocals with woodwinds into organically evolving pads.


----------



## Jack Mills (Apr 11, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I don’t disagree with you, but fewer players especially live brass instruments will sound much bigger than the VI equivalent. Plus, several VI Libraries have become good enough these days to fool most audiences so though I do want these leading companies to improve their products, I wonder if it even matters anymore for film and tv audiences.


Yeah, brass sounds the best when there are fewer players. I tend to use brass samples that are recorded with smaller players for triads, even just using a solo horn patch playing 4 notes at once sounds big already. When it comes to legato melodic lines I go for the higher player patches.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d like to see more guitar/electric guitar plugins that can be played on a MIDI controller, each note individually. Native Instruments has its finger picked acoustic plugin, which I think is the closest I will get to getting my wish.

Honestly, though, I think most of what I want already exists.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 12, 2020)

I would appreciate more encompassing artist or style related libraries, like EastWest’s GhostWriter (Steven Wilson) or Fab Four (The Beatles) including dedicated instruments and vocals. Fluffy Audio’s Spaghetti Western lib seems interesting as well in that way, but I haven’t checked it out yet.
Anyway, I’m thinking of a “progressive rock” (Pink Floyd) style library holding all sorts of classic sounds, like the female voice of Great Gig In The Sky.


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 12, 2020)

Jack Mills said:


> I do wish there are libraries that can let you change the number of players. Let's say you have a library with at max 8 horn players, you just change the number of players to 3 for example. I think letting us change the number of players can make our chords sound much more realistic because most libraries with a baked number of players like 6 horns playing chords sound cluttered (per note is 6 players playing that note, so 18 players playing a chord sounds cluttered and unrealistic but not to say they sound bad, it's just not realistic and organic sounding) This idea might sound dumb to others but eh its a cool idea I think.


I think there was a sale on Bravura scoring Brass does this








Bravura Scoring Brass by Impact Soundworks (VST, AU, AAX)


Bravura Scoring Brass: a complete collection of orchestral brass ensembles, soloists, and aleatoric FX recorded with stunning depth in a scoring studio.




impactsoundworks.com





Also I think a lot of the Chris Hein work does this with the strings


----------



## Stevie (Apr 12, 2020)

Proper done Short Trems and Trills, that can be played in chords for all woodwinds and strings.
OT got some, but it's a huge fiddling until they sound right. Really strikes me that no one else ever took care of these articulations.


----------



## CT (Apr 23, 2020)

Somebody's gotta sample Grace Davidson... please! On her own, since she's already in the EWC sopranos.


----------



## ptram (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm off-topic, but I would love a way to pay musicians even if working to small projects from composers without any reserve of money to pay for them. This would not make for a better sample library, but would make this impossible library less needed.

Paolo


----------



## Rilla (Jul 27, 2022)

I would love to have a jazz upright bass that has equally as good bass direct samples. Roots Upright Bass is almost perfect but it doesn't have a direct signal. Trilian has outstanding direct signals, but you don't have the ability to choose which string you'd like to use. Ample Sound is almost perfect, but when you solo the the direct, it sounds pretty bad. The same thing goes with the Staight Ahead bass. I love the sound of the direct in some 70's jazz, despite the hate that sound gets, i.e. the "dreaded bass direct".


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2022)

I want a library with all these options.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 28, 2022)

I need Tempo synced slides, (portamento, glissandi Etc)

Actually, anything that changes such as cymbal swells should be Tempo synced with the options of bars, beats or multiple measures.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 28, 2022)

A VSL baroque ensemble that's recorded on the Silent Stage in actual baroque pitch. None of that a=440 nonsense.


----------

